# Could a coelacanth be kept



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Could they, hoe big do they get amd what would the minimal tak size be???


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I have no idea, all these link are from Google.com

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/vertebrates/c...oelacanths.html
with the size it is in the pic swimming alongside a diver, you'd need a good sized pond to try it

http://www.austmus.gov.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/coela.htm
They inhabit caves and overhangs in vertical marine reefs, at about 200m.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry its never gonna happen. They are extremely protected. Plus they get about 5 ft long and 150 lbs so you would have to have an extremely large tank to pull it off.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

sh*t I wouldnt try it , i just wanted to know if its possiblw


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah it's possible. I think I read somewhere that a museum in Australia has one.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Yeah it's possible. I think I read somewhere that a museum in Australia has one.


 No-one has ever kept them alive for longer than about an hour or so
never in an aquarium

Some public aquariums in perticularly the Tokyo, and National zoo
Have carried out studies of it's feasibility, all have come to the
conclusion it's not possable at this time. Hell science still can't figure
out where the young fish are!!!! none have ever been seen
and this would be key to keeping them in captivity.

With the finding of the Rahja laut in Indonesia though, this may be re-visited
again as this fish lives in much warmer and much shallower water,
Whatever zoo or aquarium does it will have the display of the century.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's possible. I think I read somewhere that a museum in Australia has one.
> ...


 Rahja Lout??? What is that


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's possible. I think I read somewhere that a museum in Australia has one.
> ...


 Read that 2nd link that Lahot gave. The 2nd to last paragraph says that they had one on display. It doesnt specify if it was alive or dead. But it said that people were throwing coins into the water that it was kept in and it discolored the water. This lead me to belive that the fish was alive.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think it might have been a statue then :laugh:

how would you pressureise the aquarium to make it feel 200m under water


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i think it might have been a statue then :laugh:
> 
> how would you pressureise the aquarium to make it feel 200m under water


 Did you even read the article Lu? It clearly states It was captured off the Comoros Islands, and purchased by the Trustees of the Australian Museum.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

No one has ever kept a coelacanth alive in captivity,
if anyone where to keep one it would have been a huge
accomplishment and would have been on every TV, in every newspaper and
pics would be all over the place, that would be no small not covered event.

Your talking about a preserved fish in Australia not a Live one.

A Great white is nothing compared to a Coelacanth They do not even compare
evenly, yeah a Great white would be interesting, a Ceolacanth would knock people
people off their asses.

Rajah laut is the Indonesian Coelacanth, Latimeria menadoensis
This fish was only recently discovered, this is a very exciting find.

The new population found off of 
South africa has also created quite a buzz as it also seems to be a shallower water 
animal.

Beleave me if someone had a live Coelacanth in a tank I would be there in
less than a second to see it and study it, as would every other Coelacanth 
addict.

This certinly is not a living coelacanth


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Since not reading posts is the theme in this thread:

That tank the Coelecanth is in is way too small









Seriously, Poly do you have any links to the other fish you mentioned


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats a preserved fish it needs no tank space








it's dead









as for links regarding Coelacanth
Here is link Number one and one of the best if you are a celophile
http://www.dinofish.com/
This site has the most up to date info regarding the fish 
Lots of little other ones but I like this one best.

If you would like more detailed info I can get that to you.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I was going for sarcsm on the tank is too small comment. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think they need to add salt to that tank









i dont think we should try to keep one cause if we just end up catching it and then having it die we are hurting the population of them

i think maybe a net in the ocean would be best so that it is not in a tank or maybe a tank on the boat and then let the fish go after a while so you dont kill it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Here are some more links for those of you interested in Ceolacanths...

http://www.mnh.si.edu/feature.html

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...9a91bfd8bb39696

http://www.cs.colorado.edu/~lindsay/creation/coelacanth.html

http://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/release...10-28-1999.html


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very interesting topic. I never knew they also existed here in asia. i began think that we might also have those in our waters too. It was just recently that it has been discovered that we have an abundance of whalesharks here. I'll stay tuned to that dinofish.com


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Where do i get one of these guys?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Excellent topic and one of my favorite non-piranha fishes. I saw my first "modeled" Coelacanth at the Steinhardt Aquarium (San Francisco) in very late 1971. Impressive fossil fish.

While I don't follow oceanography topics much, this one certainly catches my eye. Certainly there is an ongoing engineering debate on how to keep deep sea fishes alive. A Coelacanth would be a major event!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

*All shark posts have been moved to a separate topic. All other posts not having anything to do with this thread have been deleted.*


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lahot said:


> *All shark posts have been moved to a separate topic. All other posts not having anything to do with this thread have been deleted.*


 Er, yeah I noticed :laugh: .

Oh man that's sad....only about 600 left in the world and they can't breed them or find juvis....makes me want to







.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I was going for sarcsm on the tank is too small comment. Thanks for the link.


 well I knew you were being sarcasitc
was trying to head off the intellectually impaired

Coelacanths are an amazing fish, I've been really involved with them since I was a itty bitty youngster,

In fact I wrote Marjorie Courtenay-Latimer when in the 6th grade, she sent me an
original flyer offering the reward for the second coelacanth, I still have this framed
on my fishroom wall, always reminds me there is much more to be discovered
and much to be done.

J.L.B. Smith is frankly my Idol, I think it was him and this fish that truly got me 
interested in fish to begin with.

Gotta love that Coelacanth.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

when we catch one or find one in the ocean isnt there a way we can take their dna and clone them or something

so that we can study them but not actually taking them out of their habitat


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> when we catch one or find one in the ocean isnt there a way we can take their dna and clone them or something
> 
> so that we can study them but not actually taking them out of their habitat


Lu,
Catching one generally means the death of the fish,
the above Link Dinofish, has been working on this problem by
devolping a deep release kit that they give to fisherman
so they can release the fish without harm, I'm not really sure though
this method is truly an effective one.

Most scientific institutes now discourage the collection of the fish
as enough are already available to do Anatomy work, Behavior 
and reproduction are now the major focus and that can not be studied
on a dead fish.

Hans Fricke of the Max planck institute has the correct method of study,
He observes them where they live using a submarine, I have seen this footage
in its raw form and frankly it's amazing.

Some others have also done deep diving but this is very very dangerous
and a couple have already died in persuit of this fish.

a recent idea has been to put remote cameras in the caves that these fish
inhabit during the day, this when done will offer a very exciting and
personal look into their lives.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so they live really deep and cause of this they killed 2 people :sad:

i like the carmera idea but how would you power the camera from so far down

you cant use a power cord or anything

but what if we sent down a sub with one or 2 people on the sub and have it park down there for 2 or 3 days with food and water and an oxygen coverter like on the space shuttle and then we can watch them for a while


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

or maybe we could stick sweet lu in a little glass box 3000 feet under with a flashlight for a couple days and have him tell us how they were


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Wireless Lu it runs on batterys sends back images through radio waves,
Kind of the same idea behind why we are getting Pics of Mars,
and wireless internet etc.

without a cord attached.

Lu you truly confound me some days.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but you know you liked my idea of a 4 day sub stake out on the fish


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SO BASICALLY CAUSE THIS FISH IS LIKE A LIVING FOSSIL THATS WHY IT WOULD BE A BIG EVENT TO BE IN CAPTIVITY ALIVE?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> SO BASICALLY CAUSE THIS FISH IS LIKE A LIVING FOSSIL THATS WHY IT WOULD BE A BIG EVENT TO BE IN CAPTIVITY ALIVE?












it is pratically a dinosoure still living


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > SO BASICALLY CAUSE THIS FISH IS LIKE A LIVING FOSSIL THATS WHY IT WOULD BE A BIG EVENT TO BE IN CAPTIVITY ALIVE?
> ...


 so would the same apply to say a sturgeon ?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Yeah but sturgeon are very common.....that and theyve been known and recorded over the past years

Coelcanth were believed to be extinct then resurfaced only 70 yrs ago to find out there are 600 in the world.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well what could have been an interesting discussion is going the way of
the dinosaur as seems to happen often here.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Well what could have been an interesting discussion is going the way of
> the dinosaur as seems to happen often here.


AND WHY WOULD U SAY THAT OTHER THAN SWEET LU MESSING WITH U THIS THREAD SEEMED GOOD I ASKED QUESTIONS I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT WHATS THE PROBLEM?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Well what could have been an interesting discussion is going the way of
> ...


 LU messing with me thats funny,

Nothing to do with you, though you could try and
use the caps function on the keyboard when it needs to be
used NOT ON EVERY WORD. helps your credibility and chances of being taken seriously.

Point I have is, I'm not going to sit here and waste my time correcting a bunch of info every other thread, because people seem to either not read what has already been wrote, or bother to do something intellectual, like look up facts before saying something stupid and wrong, Waste of my time and all others that are not interested in blither blather nonsense.

Someone wants to discuss Coelacanth I'm all for it, especially if it's a new thread,
that can stay on topic.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow big brother you are smarts

crazyklown you said that they became *extinct* and then came back 70 years ago

if they were extinct then they cant come back

so they were indangered and then came back but why would they be indangered if they seemed to come back relitevly fast


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> wow big brother you are smarts
> 
> crazyklown you said that they became *extinct* and then came back 70 years ago
> 
> ...


 You are f*cking retarded, Lu. Not because you tried correcting me but because you are just plain and simple stupid. Jeez, you're dumb.

Read what I said



crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah but sturgeon are very common.....that and theyve been known and recorded over the past years
> 
> Coelcanth were believed to be extinct then resurfaced only 70 yrs ago to find out there are 600 in the world.


*BELIEVED TO BE* is not the same as *BECAME*. You can think one thing but that doesn't mean its true....however in this instance of when I think you're stupid I'm right.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Can my point be made any clearer than, "Read these great intellectual responses",
made even after pointing out clearly the obvious, this thread is dead.

(Damn actually missing my Mod abilitys now)

Whatever, I have no time for this, Have fun pissing on eachother.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 actually it shouldnt make a difference whether i use caps or not especially with ur reasoning it'll help others take me more seriously why cause there are less capitals as long as u read what the hell i wrote u should be ok i apologize for the caps wasnt purposeful but after i had typed what i typed i wasnt goin to type it again just to make u or anyone else more comfortable with reading lower case sheesh u have a tude most of the time take a valium or a nap ppl ask questions cause they dont know use ur knwoledge to help not criticize so much and talk down to ppl most questions are by young kids just give the answer only person that was asking stupid questions on this thread was lu and as i said he was picking on u


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

*good topic, but I'm not editing it again*


----------

